# Help finding books with no swear words and no sexual scenes



## RobertMarda

Yea, I know, your first reaction is probably:  Good luck.

However, I know books like what I want exist even though they seem to be not common and hard for me to find.  I prefer books that cost less than $5.  I mostly enjoy reading science fiction and fantasy books but am looking to read other genre's too.  I am not interested in horror though.

Most any fantasy and sci-fi work for me and the target audience of the book can be anywhere between 10 and 16 years old as well as 40.  My daughter is 9 and a half and I have three boys, 11, 12, and 15.  Plus so far I have mostly read books with protagonists in the age range of 14 to 30.  I would like to try a book with a 40 year old protagonist to see how those are.

I especially like books that deal with time travel.  I love reading about dragons, elves, new creatures.

I recently finished the book Powerless:  The Synthesis by Jason Letts.  That book is perfect.  Just the kind of content I like as well as being interesting.

Before that I read Not What She Seems by Victorine E Lieske.  This was the first time I read a romance book.  If anyone knows of similar romances with no sex scenes I want to hear about it so I can take a look.  Incredible Dreams by Sandra Edwards sounds interesting but of course I am concerned about the content so if anyone who has read it can let me know more about the content I would appreciate it.

I believe Baling by Carol Hanrahan may have no swear words and be what I am looking for.  I didn't find anything objectionable in the sample that I read.

If anyone knows of some good mysteries for a 12 year old that are similar to the Hardy Boys I want to know about those.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

This group on GoodReads is all about "clean" books: http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/5989.Clean_Reads You can browse the existing members' posts for ideas, or if you're a GoodReads member (it's free) you can join the group and post your own questions.


----------



## Terrence OBrien

This sounds like something that could be easily handled by adding a feature to the readers that scanned for specific words and turned them all into ****.  Much like the audio function on the Kindle, it could be enabled or disabled at the publisher's option. A reader could then enable or disable that feature on his reader.

I'm not sure there is a market for that, and I suppose there would also be a vocal group that would insist it be mandatory for everyone.


----------



## RobertMarda

Thanks for the replies and help.

I am pickier than that and want books that don't even have the H and D words in them.

I am going to have to check out GoodReads and the group you mention.

I would love a feature that blocks out swear words while reading.  I am all for allowing people to chose and don't think blocking out swear words should be forced on anyone.


----------



## NogDog

I would highly recommend Terry Pratchett's "Discworld" books. There may be just a little bit of moderate profanity in some of them: an occasional d**n or h**l, but very infrequently and never any of the more objectionable words; and there are no sex scenes, though it is acknowledged that sex exists and that in some (rare) cases is participated in by the characters "off camera", so to speak. The "City Watch" story arc (starting with _Guards! Guards!_) has a main character who is middle-aged (Sam Vimes) as is his wife and several of the supporting cast, and the Lancre Witches story arc (beginning with _Wyrd Sisters_) includes two main characters who are senior citizens (Nanny Ogg and Granny Weatherwax). I believe all but the newest books are in the $5.99 range.

Oh, and they are well written, and alternately funny, satirical, heart-warming, and occasionally poignant -- and did I mention funny?


----------



## Guest

Thanks so much again for the kind words about my book. The series will stay clean all the way to the end. I'm really trying to come up with a good recommendation for you here. I think I've got one, but I'm only 99% sure there's no sex.

Raven's Heart by Matt and Stephanie Verish. Plenty of high fantasy fun, and a huge story for just 99c: http://www.amazon.com/Ravens-Heart-World-Secramore-ebook/dp/B003V8BH8M/

If you'd like to contact them to make sure the content works for you, you can find them here: http://www.secramore.com/

Good luck with your book search!


----------



## JenniferShirk

As far as the kids: My 8 year old likes the Junie B Jones books a lot.    

I have to admit, it's hard finding good fiction for tween boys. I have a nephew who is 16 and it's very hard for me.

Good luck!


----------



## Victorine

I really enjoyed



No swear words that I could remember, and no sex scenes.

Vicki


----------



## MLPMom

The ElfHunter series is great and I don't believe they have any swear words in them, at least not that I can remember. The author is a member here so you can always check with her to make sure.


----------



## Archer

I hereby confirm that there are neither swear words nor sexual scenes in Elfhunter.  
(There is some violence, but it's not overdone or excessively graphic. Readership encompasses ages eight to ninety-something.)

(Thanks for recommending them, MLPMom)

I can second the recommendation of 'Raven's Heart', also!


----------



## Guest

Archer (the Bard) said:


> Readership encompasses ages eight to ninety-something.)


Once you break into the centenarian market, then you'll know you've made it.


----------



## s0nicfreak

Terrence OBrien said:


> This sounds like something that could be easily handled by adding a feature to the readers that scanned for specific words and turned them all into ****.


That just seems so pointless to me. The reader still knows what the **** means. What harm comes from reading the actual word? Isn't the harm more in someone having the mindset to swear rather than seeing the actual swear word?

To get back on subject, though; if you're okay with religion, look for Amish fiction (also called "bonnet fiction"). There's no swearing, the most that ever happens is kissing (if that), and many give an insightful look into the Amish way of life.


----------



## mscottwriter

I just recommended this book on another thread, but I believe it would work here, too. The book is called _The Magicians and Mrs. Quent_ by Galen Beckett http://www.amazon.com/Magicians-Mrs-Quent-Galen-Beckett/dp/0553589822. It's a fantasy novel, but with a very Victorian feel. There is romance, but it is of the sweetest kind (think _Jane Eyre_). I simply loved this book!

Also, you've kind of answered a question that I've been thinking about myself. When I begin to market my book, I think I'll add a line about content (no swearing, no sex, etc.) Then again, the book is a little graphic in other ways, so maybe that would be misleading.


----------



## RobertMarda

Thanks for all the recommendations!

I know I have the samples of Portal and ElfHunter downloaded already.

I am glad to hear the Powerless series will remain free of these things.

I am OK with some violence so that will not deter me.

I actually downloaded a book recently called an Amish Christmas thinking it would be one I would like.

I am in favor of books giving me an idea of what there content is but am unsure what would be the best way to include that in a book.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

Good luck in your search, Robert.  There are some good ideas here that should get you going.  Apparently, my offer of volunteering my time, to revise my work, so that I could send you a free copy was deemed offensive as my initial post has been deleted.  

Ann/Betsy/Et al, I will refrain from making similar offers in the future.


----------



## RobertMarda

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Good luck in your search, Robert. There are some good ideas here that should get you going. Apparently, my offer of volunteering my time, to revise my work, so that I could send you a free copy was deemed offensive as my initial post has been deleted.
> 
> Ann/Betsy/Et al, I will refrain from making similar offers in the future.


I hope my reply was not viewed as being negative toward your offer nor offensive. I wonder why it would be deleted?


----------



## Terrence OBrien

_"That just seems so pointless to me. The reader still knows what the **** means. What harm comes from reading the actual word? Isn't the harm more in someone having the mindset to swear rather than seeing the actual swear word?"_

It probably is pointless unless you are someone who would value the feature. Each individual has his own tastes, preferences, and values. If there are sufficient numbers, then an eReader vendor might try to capture that market niche.


----------



## pidgeon92

ZionsRodeVos said:


> I wonder why it would be deleted?


There is no self-promotion allowed outside the Book Bazaar forum.


----------



## Anne Victory

I'm going to recommend a handful of books - but some of them I haven't read in a while so I might be a bit fuzzy on the content (will note that).

Mended Heart - This is a Christian Romance, no cussing, no pre-marital sex, very clean. I did a review for it not long ago on TRR: review

Another romance - this one may be more up your alley, it's fantasy. It won't be released until January, but it was 5-star book (review is not posted yet) and while it's a romance, all the sex takes place off-scene, for the most part. I think there was once instance


Spoiler



where thrusting was mentioned


 but it was pretty tame on the physical aspect.

Another good series - The Valdemar books by Mercedes Lackey. Romance is talked about - you know people are having sex, but it's treated very much in a "people do this thing" type way, no descriptions or anything of actual acts. I'm pretty sure, too, that cursing is pretty minimal. HOWEVER! The book does have some violent scenes and also what I would call adult situations - that is, some characters are raped / tortured and while it is handled as the horrifying thing that it is and not eroticized in any way, it's probably not suitable for young kids. The 15 year old would probably like them, though. Anyway - that's the series that it's been over a year since I've read, so the details are a bit fuzzy. On the bright side, there are probably 20 books available in that world setting, broken up into trilogies if you like it, and most of the protagonists are teenagers. Also, the message in most of them is honor, bravery, friendship, etc. Not a bad thing, IMO, for kids to be exposed to.

Clean romances - This is an older author and in fact, she passed away a few years ago, but... Barbara Cartland. I absolutely would not hesitate to recommend them to younger readers as they are all very clean.

Anyway, hope this helps, and sorry for the rambling.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

ZionsRodeVos said:


> I hope my reply was not viewed as being negative toward your offer nor offensive. I wonder why it would be deleted?


No, Robert, you did nothing wrong. Just a misunderstanding on my part.

Thanks and I hope you enjoy the book.


----------



## Laura Lond

You mentioned you like fantasy and dragons - check out the Dragon Keeper Chronicles by Donita K. Paul. Book 1 is called DragonSpell.


----------



## MLPMom

Do the Lady Julia Gray series have any swear words? I can't remember for sure now but they don't have any sex scenes for sure and are a really good mystery series with a tiny bit of romance mixed in. They might have the "h" word and "d" word but I really can't remember.


----------



## CJ West

If you like Action / Adventure, the entire genre is prety much cuss word and sex free.

You might try:
Steve Berry
Boyd Morrison
Clive Cussler

Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child also write some great thrillers with little violence, no sex and minimal swearing.

Also Into Thin Air (I'm reaching a little here, but I'm pretty sure it was clean).

My books tend to have more sex / violence / and swearing than you will appreciate.

CJ


----------



## RobertMarda

Thanks for all the suggestions and more are always welcome!

I like some action/adventure/thriller books and I am pretty sure some of my children do to.



Steven L. Hawk said:


> No, Robert, you did nothing wrong. Just a misunderstanding on my part.
> 
> Thanks and I hope you enjoy the book.


Thanks I have it. Now I am going to have to learn how to get a file onto my Kindle 3 when it doesn't come from amazon or getting it from the Kindle itself.



Laura Lond said:


> You mentioned you like fantasy and dragons - check out the Dragon Keeper Chronicles by Donita K. Paul. Book 1 is called DragonSpell.


If you don't mind saying I want to know if your two books are free of the content I object to. Hopefully me asking about them means you can answer without it being counted as self promotion. Otherwise please message me.


----------



## splashes99

I have a guilty-pleasure in the Xanth series from Piers Anthony.  Some of the books do mention sex, but not really as a graphic, sexual scene thing.  It's pretty tame in that the world setting itself "bleeps" out bad words and things that fall under the "Adult Conspiracy" (ie. sex, bodily functions, swear words)


----------



## Terrence OBrien

When I want to move a file onto the Kindle, I usually just email it to the Kindle's email addr. I could plug the kindle into the computer, but the email works so well, I don't bother.


----------



## Daphne

Do you enjoy classics? - Jane Austen tells a good story, but I doubt she even knew a swear word. Jane Eyre also has plenty of power and emotional drama, but no bad language or sex (possibly the odd "curse" from Mr Rochester). You say you like sci-fi; how about John Wyndham - _Day of the Triffids_ is a good read. Also HG Wells _War of the Worlds_. These are all slightly old-fashioned, English writers - but all great. I would definitely recommend _The Hobbit_ if you haven't already read it, beautifully written and the original "fantasy". Even _Lord of the Rings_ is sex and swear word free - Tolkien was an English gentleman. Good luck with your search, there are certainly books out there that fit your criteria.

Update: I wonder if Jane Eyre would be OK? The Bronte sisters were the daughters of a clergyman but some of their characters do use the odd profanity.

Action/ Adventure - The Willard Price adventure series: good, all-boys adventures published in 1960s.


----------



## kansaskyle

This is an interesting thread - Thanks for posting.  

I picked up a few books already for my kids!


----------



## SpearsII

You could try the historical fiction books by G.A. Hently for your 12 yr old. They are all the rage with a lot of my Homeschooling friends. 

"His children's novels typically revolved around a boy or young man living in troubled times. These ranged from the Punic War to more recent conflicts such as the Napoleonic Wars or the American Civil War. Henty's heroes – which occasionally included young ladies – are uniformly intelligent, courageous, honest and resourceful with plenty of 'pluck' yet are also modest. These virtues have made Henty's novels popular today among many Christians and homeschoolers." -Wikipedia

Terrible source I know...I know, but it sums up his books nicely. For other books I should be the last guy to be asked. I spent six years in the military and I built up an ability to tone out curse words. It get really bad when I recommend a movie and then watch it with friends and realize the level of cursing in it that I just ignored.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

I am with you one hundred percent. More calls for clean books are needed. All of the books in my signature meet your fine description. The world needs more requests like yours. I am a parent too and decided to write books that I would not be ashamed to show my kids.


----------



## RobertMarda

Thanks for all the suggestions.

Now I have so many books to read I don't know when I will find the time.

I like some classics and have a number of them on my Kindle.


----------



## Mike JAY

I've just read a lovely tale narrated by a 14 year old English school girl about what happens when her science teacher is accidentally reduced to the size of a Barbie doll. 
This girl is savvy and smart and deals with all the problems she faces with an intelligent mindset.
Her attitude to boys is healthy and down-to-earth. No sense of being a Princess (successful or failed) or a vampire freak. 
Despite it being a crazy fantasy, the girl, Annie, explains all her decision making with wisdom and flair.
No sex. The teacher says "Hell" a couple of times, but I guess that's because he's in it.
It's called Big Big Secrets, written by an English guy Robert Arley and set in England. But I would say rthe story could travel anywhere in the world.


----------



## Laura Lond

ZionsRodeVos said:


> If you don't mind saying I want to know if your two books are free of the content I object to. Hopefully me asking about them means you can answer without it being counted as self promotion. Otherwise please message me.


Yes, my books are free from language / sexual content. Thank you for asking. 

Another fantasy series I have enjoyed is The Legends of Guardian King by Karen Hancock. It does have some adult themes, but nothing explicit.


----------



## VHopkins_Author

Here is a link to a website that has information about clean romance novels. It's called The Janes of Romances. These are women who write books that are clean.
I started it myself some time ago, but it's actually been difficult to find a lot of authors who fit in this category. Hope you find some good work there. I'm going to refocus my efforts on this website and start building it with more information. This is just a temporary location, and the site will be moving to a more professional one very soon.

http://janesofromance.com


----------



## Anne Bradshaw

So happy to find this thread. I'm new to the Kindle Board and wading through some of the other threads is a tad uncomfortable! Anyway, I've read a lot of great books that are clean reads and yet still exciting, entertaining, and satisfying. Have to Christmas stuff today but will get back here soon and post some.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Have you considered the 'Tom Corbett, Space Cadet' series? These are older science-fiction books for youth and as such are very dated (1950s). We now know there is no life on Venus and likely never will be a chance of making it suitable for humans.

http://www.amazon.com/Corbett-Space-Cadet-Collection-ebook/dp/B001UV3UIW

I certainly enjoyed them as a youngster.

As far as mystery novels like The Hardy Boys go: There is always the Nancy Drew series.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=nancy+drew&x=0&y=0

These ones appear to deal with cyberbullying, so are quite up to date:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=nancy+drew+identity&x=0&y=0


----------



## GreenThumb

MLPMom said:


> The ElfHunter series is great and I don't believe they have any swear words in them, at least not that I can remember. The author is a member here so you can always check with her to make sure.


This is the first thing that popped into my mind when I read your post. I think these are perfect for you.

Another outstanding fantasy series is The Belgariad (5 books) and The Mallorean (5 books) by David Eddings. Not available for the Kindle, but definitely worth a read! I have read them again and again.


----------



## JumpingShip

The City of Ember doesn't have any swearing or sex scenes. It's YA, and appropriate for tweens and up.


----------



## Forster

GreenThumb said:


> This is the first thing that popped into my mind when I read your post. I think these are perfect for you.
> 
> Another outstanding fantasy series is The Belgariad (5 books) and The Mallorean (5 books) by David Eddings. Not available for the Kindle, but definitely worth a read! I have read them again and again.


I'll second the David Eddings books. Probably the most read, re-read books by my kids of any I have. I enjoyed the heck out of them when they first came out myself.


----------



## RobertMarda

Thanks for more good suggestions for me to check out.  I think I have read some of David Eddings books.  Isn't he the one who wrote about people with mind powers/psionics?

The old sci fi's sound interesting too.

I just finished the ElfHunter sample and will be buying that book soon.


----------



## lorezskyline

Stardust or Corraline by Neil Gaiman could be good reccomendations but I can't remember if there was the odd profanity in Stardust can anyone else remember?


----------



## Anne Bradshaw

Thanks for all these great ideas. My suggestions for today are any books by Rachel Ann Nunes. They are wonderful, clean, thought-provoking stories. Here are a few. There are many more.
http://amzn.to/hQB5NX








and
http://amzn.to/gBMBfh








and
http://amzn.to/dZRJ3O


----------



## Margaret Jean

ZionsRodeVos said:


> Yea, I know, your first reaction is probably: Good luck.
> 
> However, I know books like what I want exist even though they seem to be not common and hard for me to find. I prefer books that cost less than $5. I mostly enjoy reading science fiction and fantasy books but am looking to read other genre's too. I am not interested in horror though.
> 
> Most any fantasy and sci-fi work for me and the target audience of the book can be anywhere between 10 and 16 years old as well as 40. My daughter is 9 and a half and I have three boys, 11, 12, and 15. Plus so far I have mostly read books with protagonists in the age range of 14 to 30. I would like to try a book with a 40 year old protagonist to see how those are.
> 
> I especially like books that deal with time travel. I love reading about dragons, elves, new creatures.
> 
> I recently finished the book Powerless: The Synthesis by Jason Letts. That book is perfect. Just the kind of content I like as well as being interesting.
> 
> Before that I read Not What She Seems by Victorine E Lieske. This was the first time I read a romance book. If anyone knows of similar romances with no sex scenes I want to hear about it so I can take a look. Incredible Dreams by Sandra Edwards sounds interesting but of course I am concerned about the content so if anyone who has read it can let me know more about the content I would appreciate it.
> 
> I believe Baling by Carol Hanrahan may have no swear words and be what I am looking for. I didn't find anything objectionable in the sample that I read.
> 
> If anyone knows of some good mysteries for a 12 year old that are similar to the Hardy Boys I want to know about those.


There are tons of them that fill the bill! Books by Jan Karon, Alexander McCall Smith, Jane Austen, Susan Howatch, most of the literary classics...and so many more. Personally I think that stuff is a detour from writing really great stuff and never include any of it in my work!


----------



## Anne Bradshaw

I'm so with you on all this, Margaret. Great to find like minds. I have a few more to add here today (below) that are clean for adults, and will add more as time goes on.

Oh, and you ask about adventure for 12-year-olds . . . you might try my latest teen adventure/mystery for both boys and girls. It's called _DINGO_ and is on Kindle at http://amzn.to/9v2Z2e  for 99 cents. It's set in both the USA and England and includes a touch of SciFi, though not serious SciFi.









It's in paperback, too, at http://amzn.to/dmOYyL, but that's $8.49.

I recommend the many excellent Kindle books by Gordon Ryan from New Zealand. Below are a few. If you like them, there are several others.

*Threads of Honor*
http://amzn.to/e0AHgB
"'Threads of Honor' is guaranteed to give you goose bumps." -- Boys' Life, September 2004

"... all-American ingredients, masterfully mixed... Infectious inspiration for the Yankee Doodle Dandy in every American." -- The Boox Review, June 2004

"...I felt the cartilage in my back stretching and it struck me that I had never stood so tall - that after twenty years in a military uniform, the proudest moment of my life had come in a Scoutmasters uniform standing beside this flag." The moving story of a group of Boy Scouts who learn the meaning of patriotism, honor, and courage. Worth reading for anyone who still feels that America is a country worthy of respect and honor.









_*State of Rebellion*_ - A Pug Connor Novel - Book One (2 more in this series)

"Ryan is known for his spare, lean prose, and his amazing understanding of the human condition. This latest offering may be his best yet. The subject matter is timely; the action is credible and often nail-biting." 
Jeff Needle, AML--Book Reviews

"Ryan is well known for his political intrigue novels and vast knowledge of political and military tactics. Fast and enthralling. Dialog is real. Presents a truly strong female character who is still feminine." 
--Jenny Hansen, Meridian Magazine
http://amzn.to/fY913U 









*The Spirit of the Union* Trilogy--3 books--99 cents
http://amzn.to/gh9aJc

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










_*Dangerous Legacy*_
http://amzn.to/hf9Dqi


----------



## JRLeckman

lorezskyline said:


> Stardust or Corraline by Neil Gaiman could be good reccomendations but I can't remember if there was the odd profanity in Stardust can anyone else remember?


Stardust has profanity. A certain character drops a few good curses right after being introduced to the plot. Beautiful book though.


----------



## Anne Bradshaw

Some more highly recommended clean books:

_Smokescreen_ by Traci Hunter Abramson
http://amzn.to/f8SqGH










Also, _Backlash_, by same author
http://amzn.to/gOtwAh

_The Road Show_ by Braden Bell
http://amzn.to/eisdxP


----------



## MLPMom

If you like paranormal L.J. Smith's Nightworld series is very good without any sex scenes or swear words. Plus you can get the three volumes that have three books each for under $10 each. 

If you like historical romance books Deanna Gist and Julie Klassen are excellent as well.


----------



## JumpingShip

ZionsRodeVos said:


> Yea, I know, your first reaction is probably: Good luck.
> 
> However, I know books like what I want exist even though they seem to be not common and hard for me to find. I prefer books that cost less than $5. I mostly enjoy reading science fiction and fantasy books but am looking to read other genre's too. I am not interested in horror though.
> 
> Most any fantasy and sci-fi work for me and the target audience of the book can be anywhere between 10 and 16 years old as well as 40. My daughter is 9 and a half and I have three boys, 11, 12, and 15. Plus so far I have mostly read books with protagonists in the age range of 14 to 30. I would like to try a book with a 40 year old protagonist to see how those are.
> 
> I especially like books that deal with time travel. I love reading about dragons, elves, new creatures.
> 
> I recently finished the book Powerless: The Synthesis by Jason Letts. That book is perfect. Just the kind of content I like as well as being interesting.
> 
> Before that I read Not What She Seems by Victorine E Lieske. This was the first time I read a romance book. If anyone knows of similar romances with no sex scenes I want to hear about it so I can take a look. Incredible Dreams by Sandra Edwards sounds interesting but of course I am concerned about the content so if anyone who has read it can let me know more about the content I would appreciate it.
> 
> I believe Baling by Carol Hanrahan may have no swear words and be what I am looking for. I didn't find anything objectionable in the sample that I read.
> 
> If anyone knows of some good mysteries for a 12 year old that are similar to the Hardy Boys I want to know about those.


Last Light, by Terri Blackstock, has no swearing or sex and it's free right now. It's Christian fiction though, not sure if that's your thing. The story was pretty good and there is a teen as a main character, but not *the* main character.


----------



## jhanel

> Yea, I know, your first reaction is probably: Good luck.


Not really. There's ALOT of good fiction out there that's very clean. I know in my own writing, I have a few words that may be objectionable to someone under 12 or so... but I really enjoy Ted Dekker. He's a very prolific writer, and all of his books (fantasy and thrillers, usually) are VERY clean. He's a Christian author writing to a Christian market, but not focusing on re-hashing the same five plot lines over and over.


----------



## jhanel

Peirs Anthony!! Now there's a name I haven't read in a while. I LOVE his writing. Very witty, imaginitive and awesome adventures if you're into the whole fantasy thing.


----------



## terrireid

VHopkins_Author said:


> Here is a link to a website that has information about clean romance novels. It's called The Janes of Romances. These are women who write books that are clean.
> I started it myself some time ago, but it's actually been difficult to find a lot of authors who fit in this category. Hope you find some good work there. I'm going to refocus my efforts on this website and start building it with more information. This is just a temporary location, and the site will be moving to a more professional one very soon.
> 
> http://janesofromance.com


Thanks, V - I had no idea something like this site existed. I just sent off an e-mail.

Terri


----------



## TWErvin2

I'll toss in a suggestion:

Spirals of Destiny: Rider is a good fantasy choice, especially for a young lady, but not in a way that men would not enjoy the novel. No cussing or sex scenes, etc.


----------



## Anne Bradshaw

I have more clean books to highly recommend today. The first two are YA, but I loved reading them, and my YA days are long gone 

Cross My Heart by Julie Wright
http://amzn.to/egMFXy









My Not So Fairy-Tale Life by Julie Wright
http://amzn.to/guaPGh









The next two are suspense with humor. Great reads, both.

False Pretences by Carol Thayne Warburton -- $2.49 (different cover for this Kindle version)
http://amzn.to/fuTGXr









A Question of Trust by Carol Thayne Warburton -- $2.49
http://amzn.to/hizKb6


----------



## RobertMarda

Thanks for all the suggestions! Keep them coming.



MaryMcDonald said:


> Last Light, by Terri Blackstock, has no swearing or sex and it's free right now. It's Christian fiction though, not sure if that's your thing. The story was pretty good and there is a teen as a main character, but not *the* main character.


I just got this one for free. Thanks for mentioning it here.

------------------

I am now seeing there are more clean read books than I thought. Although the part about me needing good luck was still true. Without all of you sharing with me the ones you know of it would have taken me far longer to find them if I ever did. Thank you all very much for all your suggestions!


----------



## BEW

You should try Minno. It's a fantasy adventure with two 13-year-old girls. Very innocent. Full of adventure, original creatures and funny stuff. It's out on the Kindle

http://tinyurl.com/MinnoKindle


----------



## AnnetteL

I second the Julie Wright books that Anne suggested--however, _Cross My Heart _is a romantic comedy, not YA. (LOVED it, though.)

More Clean Romances:

(Eden has another book that I believe will be on Kindle soon, and she has another release later this year. LOVE her work.)


(This one's a clean romance, but the author has a clean mystery series that's a ball.)


(Clean Historical Romance)


(Romantic comedy)

Clean Mystery:


Great for kids:


(ANYTHING by Janette Rallison is going to be funny, well-written, and CLEAN. Love her stuff.)




(The 13th Reality series is very clean and fun. The author's newer books, The Maze Runner series, are for older youth--and are more violent.)


----------

